# Peter Cushing Arthur Grimsdyke 12" Custom Figure



## Platicus (Aug 13, 2008)

The latest offering from Distinctive Dummies http://www.distinctivedummies.net/the_roy_ashton_collection.html

The Roy Ashton Collection #2
Arthur Grymsdyke 12" Collectors Figure
In 1972 Roy Ashton was commisioned to work on Amicus' anothology film 'Tales From The Crypt'. For the segment entitled 'Poetic Justice', Roy turned Peter Cushing from a kind hearted pensioner, Arthur Grimsdyke, into an undead Zombie who rises from the grave to wreak his ghostly revenge on the person who wronged him.
Item Specifics
Approx 12" tall
Custom Pro Print Box
Custom Hand Made Clothing
Likeness by Steve Thompson
Torn out heart (not shown)
Authorized by the Roy Ashton Estate

Uploaded at Picoodle.com

Uploaded at Picoodle.com

Uploaded at Picoodle.com

Uploaded at Picoodle.com


----------

